# RIP Chance



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Chance had had the same owner for 16 years. I think she passed away, then he was moved across country to my lesson barn. The stress of moving, being in a new place, and losing his owner broke him, and he was all but unrideable for a few years. People used to say “Don’t die” to anyone who wanted to ride him. The barn owner was going to have hm PTS. But then someone saw the potential in him, and she leased him for a couple of years. He became a totally different horse – still very sensitive and hot, but she was his “mom” and he loved her and would do anything for her. He eventually came around to where other people could ride him, too.

His lessor ended her lease, and I started riding him. He was the first “hot” horse I had ever ridden. He taught me SO much! He had a ginormous trot and a scary canter, but he got into a frame really nicely, and he had beautiful impulsion, and he was the first horse I ever got to really come off his hind end. I was proud that he was always very calm around me, whether ridden or on the ground, because he wasn’t like that with everyone. I rode him a lot this spring, and I was hoping to start riding him again in the fall.

They just mentioned it to me, offhand, when I got there today. They had found him down in the field yesterday, and he passed away before the vet got there. He was the first horse I ever knew that died. He wasn't mine, but I cared about him. He had the softest fur of any horse ever and he loved being snuggled. He was a good boy and he tried hard. Goodbye Chance.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear you lost a riding buddy...

Remember the good and the bad...
Chance was indeed a teacher for you.
I'm so glad you gave him a chance to show just what a special animal he was...and it was you he decided to let into his heart.
Hugs, just hugs...
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## mmshiro (May 3, 2017)

It's always so hard to read these, but without all the good he brought into your life, we wouldn't get the chance to see it. Reminds you to show your own horse every time you see him how much he means to you.


----------



## WildAbtHorses (Jul 9, 2019)

*Heartbroken.*

"The pain now is part of the happiness then. That's the deal." Shadowlands by C.S. Lewis

What a high price we pay, they give so unconditionally that they steal our hearts.

I am sorry for your lost. Yes, RIP dear Chance.


----------

